# Anyone moving to Melbourne from Bangalore or Chennai?



## migrant_Vic (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello,

I got my PR visa granted recently. I am planning to get my visa validated and also try for job opportunities in Melbourne around Jan 2014. 

Just wondering whether anyone is planning to travel to Melbourne around that time. Also please respond even if you got your visa granted.

We can plan to meet or get in touch over a phone for further discussion.

Thanks!


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

migrant_Vic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my PR visa granted recently. I am planning to get my visa validated and also try for job opportunities in Melbourne around Jan 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I got my PR on 12 Aug. i went for the 190 and got sponsored by ACT. i will be moving in the Feb/Mar Time frame.


----------



## migrant_Vic (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi THT,

Which place are you from? Which city you will be traveling to?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

migrant_Vic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my PR visa granted recently. I am planning to get my visa validated and also try for job opportunities in Melbourne around Jan 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I am from Chennai. Planning to travel to Melbourne around the end of Jan. Lets keep in touch. PM me your contact details.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

migrant_Vic said:


> Hi THT,
> 
> Which place are you from? Which city you will be traveling to?


I am from bangalore and will be going to ACT.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Have any of you guys booked the tickets yet? Which airlines are you planning to fly?

I was thinking of the Jet - Qantas deal. Looks pretty good.


----------



## jenritz (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi
Congrats!! I have just submitted my EOI for subclass 190, and I am wondering if I need to apply to a state for a nomination separately, or wait for a nomination based on my EOI submission on DIAC only??? Please help..


----------



## varsja (Oct 10, 2013)

I am planning to travel in March 2014 from Bangalore. Anyone booked tickets and which airlines


----------



## vishank (Jul 1, 2013)

Reaching Sydney on 16th Jan 2014. bgooked blr-del-syd throuh Air India. Little longer flight but thought itwas a better deal

I am a Banking BA .. we can get connected and discuss on opportunities, sharing acco and other details. pm your details


----------



## Aussie2013 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi There,

I'm planning to move to Melbourne by end of January to Melbourne from Bangalore. Can we meet to plan accomodation and other logistics?






__________________
261314|190 | 70 | ACS (+29th Oct 2012)| Vic(21st Oct, 2012) | EVisa(7th May 2013)| Co - 14th May,2013 | PCC- 10th,Jun 2013 , Medicals - 7th May 2013 | Grant - 12th June 2013


----------



## itsravichandran (Sep 17, 2013)

varsja said:


> I am planning to travel in March 2014 from Bangalore. Anyone booked tickets and which airlines


Air asia u can get tickets for under 20k one way for going from kochi.. bangalore to kochi u can book spicejet 3k.. bt the luggage is limited to 20kg max checked in and 7 kg cabin..


i shall be leaving in april 2014.. ur mail address ?>


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

itsravichandran said:


> Air asia u can get tickets for under 20k one way for going from kochi.. bangalore to kochi u can book spicejet 3k.. bt the luggage is limited to 20kg max checked in and 7 kg cabin..
> 
> 
> i shall be leaving in april 2014.. ur mail address ?>


hi buddy,

add me too. i am planning to move to melbourne in final week of April, 2014 and is planning to book flight tickets within 2 days. Looking forward to hear from you,

Sathiya


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody going from Chennai to Melbourne in May/June 2014 for visa first entry?


----------



## BenTen (Jan 23, 2014)

itsravichandran said:


> Air asia u can get tickets for under 20k one way for going from kochi.. bangalore to kochi u can book spicejet 3k.. bt the luggage is limited to 20kg max checked in and 7 kg cabin..
> 
> 
> i shall be leaving in april 2014.. ur mail address ?>


Hi Buddy, 
When are you planning to leave in April 2014. Did you already booked your tickets? I am from Bangalore and also planning to move around April timeframe.


----------



## BenTen (Jan 23, 2014)

migrant_Vic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my PR visa granted recently. I am planning to get my visa validated and also try for job opportunities in Melbourne around Jan 2014.
> 
> ...



I got my grant recently (feb 2014). I am planning to move to Melbourne during April 2014 probably 2nd week or so. You already in Melbourne or planning to move.


----------



## BenTen (Jan 23, 2014)

varsja said:


> I am planning to travel in March 2014 from Bangalore. Anyone booked tickets and which airlines


Hi Buddy, 
Did you already booked tickets and which airlines. I am planning to travel during April 2014. I am from Bangalore.


----------



## RK3 (Dec 24, 2012)

*moving to Melbourne on 27th of Feb*

I am moving to Melbourne on 27th-Feb from Bangalore. Anyone traveling on 27th BLR-MEL ?


----------



## chidu (Apr 5, 2014)

I am moving to Melbourne from Bangalore on 9th April. Would like to meet fellow Bangaloreans. I come from IT background, what are the tips for job hunting? which are the safe places or suburbs where we can find many Indian families and Indian grocery shops?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

guys ..how was your journey with Air Asia.. it is cheapest when I check fare.. but bit confused if it will be worst.. please share your experienceee!!

tks,
Eva


----------

